# Brake Calipers



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

This is not a thread to ask about a 5 lug conversion or what you guys think about 300zx brakes. My mechanic told me my calipers are hanging (basically too low and coming in contact with my rotor without my foot onthe brake) Its not huge to feel it but gas milage has sucked and pads are wearing fast. So he said go find new calipers for your car. Anyone know a good brand of Calipers that arn't racing calipers ( its my daily driver) thats are a good quality and also not insanely expensive. 

A question off topic, (keep in mind this is a daily driver) what kind of tires would you guys suggest? I'm lookin for a 17'' rim also. I found some Motegi Racing rims but I'm not sure on brand names and quality, haha the ultimate noob :loser: Any advice would be appreciate and I've already done a search and couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance

matt


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, the ultimate noob, can't think of anything better. 


goto junkyards for starters and look for shitty 'daily driven' calipers. or save up and get better quality calipers.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you can get remanufactured calipers from an automotive store. i prefer hutchins normally, but only cause they have a local warehouse and i can get things fast. 

as far rims go, Motegi's arent bad. they are good for the money. a couple people i know have them without problems. there's too many tire choices to name all the good ones.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Caliper rebuild kit from your local auto store


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you can try ADR's for low price and pretty good quality...(or get volks for some extra$$..can we say 450/wheel for 15" TE37's


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> Caliper rebuild kit from your local auto store


Is a rebuild kit going to help with a "low hanging caliper"? Isn't a rebuild kit just going to have a new piston seal and dust seal? I'm not flameing, I have never done a caliper rebuild, so I don't know. Also, the cylinder body is bolted to pins in the torque member and the torque member is bolted to the knuckle spindle (sorry, I broke out my service manual to take a look at the caliper internals). If the caliper isn't sitting right and its not something simple like a sheered or bent pin, he might be better off just replacing the caliper. 

Just ask your nearest auto parts place for rebuilt or remanufactured calipers. You don't need name brand, if you were worried about performance you would do the 300zx brake upgrade.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh i see my bad.
If the caliper is not sitting right id be looking to see if the knuckle is bent.
What exactly does 'hanging low' mean?


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

WHen the mechanic told you the caliper was "hanging" he meant hanging up. You got a froze up caliper. brakes are wearing fast cuz their seized tight, and the shitty gass milage is because your engine is trying to carry a heavier load. Its just the same thing as towing a truck with your 240. Youre gonna get shitty milage. Goto any parts store and they should have calipers. Only buy a rebuild kit if you know what youre doing but most of the time its just cheaper to get new calipers. rebuilt kits are cheap but if you don't know how to rebuld a caliper then you'll be paying someone to do it. 

-Alex


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hanging up would make so much more sense then hanging low.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Auto zone sells both front calipers for $95.00 remanufactured (thats after the core return). 


Just to throw this out there, this car being your daily driver and all. Wouldn't stopping power be a good thing to upgrade on your daily driver ? I mean, that would be the one you'd want to feel safe in. Your weekend speed demon is made to scare the living hell out of you. Don't be to cheap, you might actually need that Brembro Big Brake Kit more than you think.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol...i think the stock brakes are good enough stopping power for a stock car. just let him keep it the way it is, theres no need for wasting your money on a big brake kit if you dont have all that much power to be stopping...

then again, brembo's look good when theyre behind some 17's....if you keep the hubcaps or stock rims(whichever you have) then id say go with stock calipers


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

> If the weight wont shift, E-brake it!


Your sig sucks. Don't force me to own you again.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> Banned


who's owned?


----------

